# kohler san rapel 3397 toilets



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

Hello there guys and girls , Ok i sent one of my guys to fix these kohler toilets . when the guy left, the owner called me in like ten minutes .Saying that the one toilet was still running . So i texted my guy and told him to go back. He then made adjustment to the fill valve and went on his way . Today around 12 ish he called me again to tell me that that both toilets are running and even if he pulls the ball up all the way they still do not turn off. Latter in the day he again calls me back telling me that those toilets are junk (not that i bought them 3 -10 -1987)and now he wants just replace them with brand new ones . So before i go that route, has anyone ran into these problems with the kohler repair kits or with this toilet . I am trying to not change the toilets. cause then i will lose out of the parts i just put in . Thanks for your help .


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gordos610 said:


> Hello there guys and girls , Ok i sent one of my guys to fix these kohler toilets . when the guy left, the owner called me in like ten minutes .Saying that the one toilet was still running . So i texted my guy and told him to go back. He then made adjustment to the fill valve and went on his way . Today around 12 ish he called me again to tell me that that both toilets are running and even if he pulls the ball up all the way they still do not turn off. Latter in the day he again calls me back telling me that those toilets are junk (not that i bought them 3 -10 -1987)and now he wants just replace them with brand new ones . So before i go that route, has anyone ran into these problems with the kohler repair kits or with this toilet . I am trying to not change the toilets. cause then i will lose out of the parts i just put in . Thanks for your help .


Did he replace the ballcock?? If so, which brand??


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

If the water level is too high it will cause it to run since the refill tube fills the bowl from the back of the tank. The water level should be about 1/2" below the hole. In addition to that I always use regular fluidmasters on them and use a piece of the existing refill tube to clamp the fm refill tube to. 

And those toilets are junk btw.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

When doing any toilet repair I found it was a good thing to always test the tank for any leaks using a dye in the tank.
If no leaks nothing will get to the bowel.

http://www.professionalequipment.co...ablets-dye-tablets-blue/water-leak-detectors/

Avoids a lot of wasted money and time with call backs.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Junk . Sell them new ones. 

That clear vinly refill tube always leaks water into the bowl.


----------



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

well we adjusted them for over a hour each time . You turn the screw just a bit and you go over , back even less and it is 3 " to low . :furious:
thanks for your help . i did hear about using a fluidmaster to fix the problem . If anyone else has anything else to add that would be great


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gordos610 said:


> Hello there guys and girls , Ok i sent one of my guys to fix these kohler toilets . when the guy left, the owner called me in like ten minutes .Saying that the one toilet was still running . So i texted my guy and told him to go back. He then made adjustment to the fill valve and went on his way . Today around 12 ish he called me again to tell me that that both toilets are running and even if he pulls the ball up all the way they still do not turn off. Latter in the day he again calls me back telling me that those toilets are junk (not that i bought them 3 -10 -1987)and now he wants just replace them with brand new ones . So before i go that route, has anyone ran into these problems with the kohler repair kits or with this toilet . I am trying to not change the toilets. cause then i will lose out of the parts i just put in . Thanks for your help .


 






The flush valve gasket is probably leaking....change that. May as well replace flush valve too.


----------



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

all the guts where changed out .That is what makes me say huh


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

gordos610 said:


> Hello there guys and girls , Ok i sent one of my guys to fix these kohler toilets . when the guy left, the owner called me in like ten minutes .Saying that the one toilet was still running . So i texted my guy and told him to go back. He then made adjustment to the fill valve and went on his way . Today around 12 ish he called me again to tell me that that both toilets are running and even if he pulls the ball up all the way they still do not turn off. Latter in the day he again calls me back telling me that those toilets are junk (not that i bought them 3 -10 -1987)and now he wants just replace them with brand new ones . So before i go that route, has anyone ran into these problems with the kohler repair kits or with this toilet .* I am trying to not change the toilets. cause then i will lose out of the parts i just put in .* Thanks for your help .


Why would you lose out ?
Didnt you already charge him for the parts ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gordos610 said:


> all the guts where changed out .That is what makes me say huh


But, was the ballcock fill tube properly installed???


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> But, was the ballcock fill tube properly installed???


Even if the fill tube was installed improperly, the fill valve should still shut off when lifted up all the way. Is the adjustment screw still there? I know on some of the old style fill valves I have gotten debris stuck in the seal inside which caused it to stay open. In fact in one particular place they had about eight toilets, all San Raphael and I had ongoing problems with several of them. These fill valves had a nut that you could break apart and clean the rubber gasket inside fairly easily. Maybe they were Rialtos. Did you use Kohler parts? Try a fluidmaster, they make a "universal" one that has metering orifices for the fill rate to get the bowl to the proper level. There is no reason, in my opinion to use a ballcock anymore. Correct me if I'm wrong guys. Hahha know you will!!


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

I've found, the hardest part is getting the flush valve to seat just right. Did you get the tank completely dry and scrape away the old gasket before lining up the new one? Any lumps on the tank bottom itself? Did the new flush valve get tightened evenly?

And look on the bright side, at least you didn't invest in two sets of Kohler Rochelle parts.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Shanesplumbing said:


> I've found, the hardest part is getting the flush valve to seat just right. Did you get the tank completely dry and scrape away the old gasket before lining up the new one? Any lumps on the tank bottom itself? Did the new flush valve get tightened evenly?
> 
> And look on the bright side, at least you didn't invest in two sets of Kohler Rochelle parts.


Rialtos look almost identical to the San Raphael to me. I've got a trusty Kohler service parts book if I can find the m/n on the tank, sometimes it's not there!! You can usually identify it without the m/n with the book.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gordos610 said:


> all the guts where changed out .That is what makes me say huh


 






Yes so you say. But which gasket did your man use? The black one or the red one? With some of those Kohlers, if the flush valve hole in the china is a triangle, then you use a specific gasket. If the hole is round, you need the other one. In the re-build kit, it comes with (2) different flush valve gaskets.


----------



## PCBplumber (Apr 13, 2012)

I've noticed if the fill tube doesn't arch up high enough water will continuously siphon into the flush valve. Changing a flush valve in a San Rafeal is a pain.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hose water pressure please?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> But, was the ballcock fill tube properly installed???


That water level has to be right... I learned the hard way.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> That water level has to be right... I learned the hard way.


Also to check any water movement in tank or bowl without dye available or toilet bowl dye inside already, I sprinkle black pepper, if any leakage, u will see the pepper floats to the scoure


----------

